

Ask HN: HN Gathering in Silicon Valley? - edgefield

I recently moved to Silicon Valley and I am looking to meet some new people in the area. Having followed Hacker News for some time, I thought this might be a good place to find some like-minded individuals (e.g., entrepreneurs, developers, etc). If you are interested in an informal gathering, to network and share ideas with fellow HNers, somewhere on the Peninsula (e.g., Palo Alto) or in the south Bay (e.g., San Jose), please let me know. If there is sufficient interest, I will coordinate a day/time and location (so if you express interest, please make sure to check the comment thread). Thanks everyone!
======
skmurphy
We do four Bootstrappers Breakfasts a month ( see
<http://www.bootstrapperbreakfast.com> ) in Palo Alto, Mountain View,
Sunnyvale and Milpitas you are welcome to check out for the price of your
breakfast. This Friday's in Palo Alto is full (Eric Ries is a guest speaker)
but the others all have seats left. We've been doing them for several years
and have had a number of HN folks show up even though most start at 7:30am
(Mountain View starts at 9am).

Jonathan Nelson ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=iamelgringo> ) also
puts on a <http://www.hackersandfounders.com> event every few weeks that's
good and get HN folks.

------
ktharavaad
Considering how anti-social most hacker-types are, maybe its better if you
make it a session with a "purpose" instead, such as perhaps a gathering where
each person gets to show everyone something you are working on.. (etc).
Otherwise, gathering just for the sake of gathering doesn't sound appealing
enough.

But if the event does go down, I'd be willing to show up.

~~~
edgefield
Thanks for your thoughts kth. If there's not much of a response, I will try
posting again, and indicate a more focused purpose for the meeting.

~~~
code_devil
I would suggest that you search on MeetUp.com and look for topics that
interest you like Ruby, PhP, Opensocial, Iphone, etc ....

In fact there is a New Tech Meetup every first Tuesday of the month near DLA
Piper, Palo Alto. They have about 3-4 demos by hackers/founders followed by
networking. I have easily seen 150+- people.

------
catch23
You should checkout superhappydevhouse. They have hacker parties that
alternate between the bay & city. Also, some of us are trying to create a
hacker space in the bay:

<http://hackerdojo.pbwiki.com/>

I should note that I met my 2 cofounders at SHDH. Hackers aren't the only
attendees.

